# Steinberg Countdown ! 4...3...2...1



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

Checkout the countdown at Steinberg, it's at 4 days now !

http://www.steinberg.net/en/home.html

Looking forward to *Cubase 7 *

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 10, 2012)

How do we know it's C7? Or are we just guessing?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> How do we know it's C7? Or are we just guessing?



Oh.. It's you again :lol: 

Well... It surely is not a countdown to the next Loopmash feature :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 10, 2012)

muziksculp @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> RiffWraith @ Sat Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know it's C7? Or are we just guessing?
> ...



:lol:



muziksculp @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> Well... It surely is not a countdown to the next Loopmash feature :mrgreen:



This is SB we are talking about. Do not underestimate the power of the force.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2012)

More likely to be an announcement of Nuendo 6, IMO.

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm one of those "I just want bug fixes" people - still going insane at the "Undo drops out of record" bug in Cubase 6. That said, some navigation / workflow improvements would be awesome. I suspect that's not what they have in mind though. And all THAT said - yeah, it's probably Nuendo, that's due next isn't it?


----------



## roblord (Nov 11, 2012)

Maybe an ipad DAW that can import/export from Cubase or Nuendo?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting .. Why is it so hard to believe it's *Cubase 7* that will be released/announced at the end of the countdown ? 

I feel it's about time Steinberg moved Cubase forward, from 6.5 to 7 

*Nuendo 6 * might also be announced at the same time, or possibly early next year.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 11, 2012)

bhaa, ghaa... they are changing versions more often then I change underpants! 
I hope it's something else then a new Cubase version...


----------



## mark812 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sibelius integrated into Cubase (& Nuendo), maybe. 

Drag & drop, mixer undo, better window managment, decent sampler, better bundled plugins like those in Logic,Studio One and DP..would be nice impovements.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2012)

mark812 @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> Sibelius integrated into Cubase (& Nuendo), maybe.



That was fast! :shock:


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 11, 2012)

I love Nuendo and Cubase, though I really think they should just integrate the two at some point; they're similar enough.

But yes - if Steinberg can be the first DAW with a really well-integrated notation program like Sibelius, THAT would truly rock.

Wavelab could use a total redesign. It's features are great, but that team has a lot to learn from the simplicity and intuitiveness of competing editor Sound Forge.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> I love Nuendo and Cubase, though I really think they should just integrate the two at some point; they're similar enough.



Maybe that's why we haven't seen a Nuendo 6 yet.


----------



## dannthr (Nov 11, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> I love Nuendo and Cubase, though I really think they should just integrate the two at some point; they're similar enough.



They do, you can get a Cubase expansion for Nuendo that integrates all the features of Cubase into Nuendo.


I call it Cubendo.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 11, 2012)

> They do, you can get a Cubase expansion for Nuendo that integrates all the features of Cubase into Nuendo.
> 
> 
> I call it Cubendo.


Why would you use Nuendo as a composer? I get that it is made for post pro and recording live ... what exactly are the advantages compared to cubase? Maybe I would buy it ... I just haven't seen much that would justify the higher price for my needs.


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 11, 2012)

For music, you wouldn't. Cubase does everything you need for that. But there are a lot of post-production tools it has that Cubase doesn't, which is why I use it.

But that's basically the only difference - not all that worth the $1800 price tag, I feel, when Cubase is $500. Especially when you need to purchase the NEK to get some of the Cubase features.


----------



## rgames (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd love it if Steinberg finally fixed all the bugs in the expression map implementation.

Articulations *still* don't chase correctly in all cases...

rgames


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 11, 2012)

What sense would it make having software that worked and never required "upgrades" with new letters, numbers, or Hexidecimal names once the letters and numbers lose relevance...?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 12, 2012)

mark812 @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> Sibelius integrated into Cubase (& Nuendo), maybe.


That will never happen, unless Avid sells it. However, there is nothing to say that in the future the old Sibelius team won't be able to have some input to the Score Editor, which can only be a good thing.

D


----------



## Daryl (Nov 12, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> I love Nuendo and Cubase, though I really think they should just integrate the two at some point; they're similar enough.
> 
> But yes - if Steinberg can be the first DAW with a really well-integrated notation program like Sibelius, THAT would truly rock.
> 
> Wavelab could use a total redesign. It's features are great, but that team has a lot to learn from the simplicity and intuitiveness of competing editor Sound Forge.


A lot of us have said for a very long time that the two products should be integrated, and you would then just have to buy the Nuendo add-on, if you wanted it. Unfortunately I think that the reason it hasn't happened is due to cash flow issues. Steinberg wouldn't want to delay the release of a new version of Cubase until these extra features were finished, and that would mean a rather large delay of the revenue stream.

D


----------



## Daryl (Nov 12, 2012)

FriFlo @ Sun Nov 11 said:


> > They do, you can get a Cubase expansion for Nuendo that integrates all the features of Cubase into Nuendo.
> >
> >
> > I call it Cubendo.
> ...


I'm not sure that there are many advantages theses days. When I started using it, there were certain features that I really needed that were not available in Cubase. Now that I have Nuendo, it would not be cost effective to cross-grade both studios. Cheaper just to update as and when I need to.

D


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 12, 2012)

Mh, if it's really Cubase 7 I don't know if I would buy it. I'm still very happy with 6.0.7. I also didn't update to 6.5 cause I did not need it.

Also my system is now working very good... and we all remember "Never change a running system".

But I can't deny that this countdown is exciting my curiosity...


----------



## Bunford (Nov 12, 2012)

If it is Cubase 7, do they give free upgrade to recent purchases like some software developers? I only bought Cubase 6.5 about 3 weeks ago! Grrrr.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 12, 2012)

Bunford @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> If it is Cubase 7, do they give free upgrade to recent purchases like some software developers? I only bought Cubase 6.5 about 3 weeks ago! Grrrr.


There is normally a grace period for recent purchasers.

D


----------



## mark812 (Nov 12, 2012)

Daryl @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> mark812 @ Sun Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sibelius integrated into Cubase (& Nuendo), maybe.
> ...



I know. But Score Editor improvements would be great as well. I expect it to be at least as "good" as Finale. :lol:


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2012)

It would be great if they announce both (Cubase 7 and Nuendo 6) at the end of the countdown. Since Cubase and Nuendo share quite a bit of features/design, plus, they would not need to create a second countdown :D 

We shall know very soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## devastat (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm kind of hoping it is not Cubase 7. Cubase 6.5 works flawlessly, and all it means to me is discontinued support for version 6 and another upgrade to purchase.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2012)

They will announce hardware: A 88-master keyboard with 24-2 motor faders and many other controllers e.t.c., specialized for Cubase and Nuendo users!

Huh......, what a dream!


----------



## mark812 (Nov 12, 2012)

devastat @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> I'm kind of hoping it is not Cubase 7. Cubase 6.5 works flawlessly, and all it means to me is discontinued support for version 6 and another upgrade to purchase.



I pretty much agree. I'm (still) on 6.5.0 which works flawlessly here. 7 should really have some fantastic new features (like Sibelius integration :D) for me to upgrade right now.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 12, 2012)

Just booted up ver 5 Artist. For some reason I'm not seeing the Info Line in the Key Editor. Can anyone help me out with why that doesn't show up in that editing window but every other one?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 12, 2012)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> They will announce hardware: A 88-master keyboard with 24-2 motor faders and many other controllers e.t.c., specialized for Cubase and Nuendo users!
> 
> Huh......, what a dream!



Sheesh... bad dream. I think it was Larry (NYC Composer) who warned me off Steinberg hardware. I was about to buy a soundcard til I looked at their forum - basic bugs (which cauased OS crashes) reported 11 months ago and unacknowledged. I'm a long way from being convinced that they will invest the time and money to properly support their hardware products.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 12, 2012)

devastat @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> I'm kind of hoping it is not Cubase 7. Cubase 6.5 works flawlessly, and all it means to me is discontinued support for version 6 and another upgrade to purchase.



Not true about the discontinued support. They still suppost v5.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2012)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> They will announce hardware: A 88-master keyboard with 24-2 motor faders and many other controllers e.t.c., specialized for Cubase and Nuendo users!
> 
> Huh......, what a dream!



Some dreams do come true :lol: 

It's not too far fetched that they will announce a sucessor to the popular C-121 with more faders, improved design, ...etc. and possibly some other HW goodies. 

It's more a matter of when than if.

o-[][]-o 

Muziksculp


----------



## devastat (Nov 12, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Not true about the discontinued support. They still suppost v5.



Looking at the Steinberg site the last update for Cubase 5 is from March 2011.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 12, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 12 said:
> 
> 
> > They will announce hardware: A 88-master keyboard with 24-2 motor faders and many other controllers e.t.c., specialized for Cubase and Nuendo users!
> ...



'twas definitely moi, Guy, and I'm glad you didn't go there. They never managed to resolve their Midex issues! There are STILL people frosted over that. Like I said at the time, perhaps the Yamaha integration helped, but I dunno. I'm very fond of their software, and will stick with that.

What I want most from Steinberg and Cubase is reconfigurable everything already! The inability to move instruments from one space in the rack to another, the inability to re-position mixer channels, that sort of stuff is so annoying and oldschool.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2012)

muziksculp @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> It's more a matter of when than if.
> 
> o-[][]-o
> 
> Muziksculp



Nowadays all managers look only to the ways where they can earn the biggest money. very sadly. The money / profit oriented world destroyed everything else. Maybe we're lucky, and the Yamah company is responsive right!


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2012)

C7 with MELODYNE ARA would be my wish, although I wouldn't think that C7 would be released until Winter NAMM in January. I guess we'll find out tomorrow what the countdown is for.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 13, 2012)

Website down for maintenance....


----------



## mark812 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not any more.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 13, 2012)

BTW...



> These updates will be available from December 5, 2012, as boxed versions at your local dealer and as download and boxed versions through the Steinberg Online Shop. Update prices will be 149 and 199 euros from Cubase 6.5 / Cubase 6, respectively, and 99 and149 euros from Cubase Artist 6.5 / Cubase Artist 6, respectively. These prices include German VAT.



I kinda expected more..so I'll probably pass.


----------



## Lex (Nov 13, 2012)

Connect SE and MemZep sound great....bu honestly if you don't care about the new channel strip and you use your own stuff , not much new is it? Or I'm missing something?

Live 9 never looked more attractive...

alex


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 13, 2012)

VCA Groups! Lo†s of great stuff in there. Love to see a manual.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 13, 2012)

Game change, imo. Closer to a one DAW does it all type thing. Of course a lot depends on the sound of it. But, looking great so far.

Yeah and also Live 9 looks cool too.


----------



## Lex (Nov 13, 2012)

Am I blind or you can't upgrade from 6 to 6.5 anymore?
I was waiting to upgrade for last 5 days to see what the announcement is gonna be and now they took it down? Or they moved it and I don't see the upgrade path?

alex


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking forward to upgrade from Cubase 6.5 to Cubase 7 !

Thanks Steinberg :D


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2012)

Looked at the minimum requirements. Mac OSX 10.7/10.8

Damn. Still on 10.6.8

guess I will have to pass....


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2012)

quantum7 @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> C7 with MELODYNE ARA would be my wish, although I wouldn't think that C7 would be released until Winter NAMM in January. I guess we'll find out tomorrow what the countdown is for.



*Cubase 7* will be officially available on Dec. 5 , 2012 

*Nuendo 6* will be officially available Q1-2013 

Checkout the new features of both here :

http://www.steinberg.net/en/home.html


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2012)

dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> Looked at the minimum requirements. Mac OSX 10.7/10.8
> 
> Damn. Still on 10.6.8
> 
> guess I will have to pass....



Time to upgrade your OSX :mrgreen:


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2012)

muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Looked at the minimum requirements. Mac OSX 10.7/10.8
> ...



I don't think I can dude. I'm on a Mac Pro 2.66ghz. I don't think it will take Lion or fuzzball or whatever the hell OS Apple has now...Mountain Lion now right?

Maybe I should upgrade my arse outta Mac and to PC. ~o)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2012)

dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> ...



My 2006 Mac Pro 8 core is currently on OSX 10.7 (Lion), and that's as far as it goes, Apple announced that 10.8 (Snow Lion) will not support my computer (bummer). 

But, so far OSX Lion has been working fine, although I don't use Mac for Music apps. I'm totally PC at this time, both main DAW (Cubase 6.5) and 3 PC-Slaves. 

I might look into the next gen. Mac Pro next year, depending on what Apple does on that front. So far Apple has been Phones, and Gadgets, and Mobile devices oriented company. I'm glad I switched to PC, and to Cubase from (Logic Pro) two years ago. Best decision I made. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm beginning to think PC might be the way to go. For now, I don't really have to upgrade. I just got DP7 which works fine on Snow Leopard...well, sort of...


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 13, 2012)

dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> ...



I did that about 10 years ago and it was the best thing I ever did for audio, though I still use macs for everything else. I got sick of everything becoming obsolete, updates breaking shit, waiting for developers to catch up to Apple's every changing direction.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 13, 2012)

muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> ...



Thats an INtel machine with 8 cores and they won't let you upgrade? That's just sleazy. Guess they want you to buy more hardware from them.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 13, 2012)

Lex @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> not much new is it? Or I'm missing something?



I think you probably are. That does look like a really significant update to me. Stuff that caught my eye:

Channel Zones. I find the current view / hide arrangements flexible but really cumbersome and arcane to work with. This looks waaaay better, one of those classic workflow things that could make a big difference.

Drag and drop mixer support

Loudness metering

Remote control editor. Again, will hopefully make a big workflow improvement - and you can edit names properly! Also hopeful you can copy / drag / drop between channels, which is loooong overdue. The right click to learn looks brilliant, but I notice that's VST3 only. Even so, this looks like a big step forward to me, will hopefully make the most of my Avid Artist.

Downmixing monitor

VST Connect - together with free remote software, potentially a really killer feature if it works well.

ASIO Guard and safe start - potentially really good under the hood efficiencies and lifesavers.

For me the biggest disappointment is an apparent lack of workflow improvements to the main edit windows - I still find basic navigation cumbersome. I'd also like to see that with the new mixer, you can still have a really narrow view. But the feature set above makes the upgrade well worth it for me (bugfixes and gotchas notwithstanding).

It'll be a little depressing if the instant snap judgement from users is "yawn, whatever, all surface gloss". Clearly there's a lot more gone into it than that. I'm sure it won't have everything everyone wants (certainly doesn't for me), but it looks really impressive right now. The biggest question is... when to buy? 7.0.1? 7.0.2?

EDIT - the video is pretty embarrassing though. It's not mixed, and the voiceover has hiss under that that comes and goes with every edit. Not a brilliant advent for a product that mixes and edits audio....


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2012)

No MELODYNE ARA support, also it's almost 2013 and Cubase is still not downloadable??? LAME!!!! Don't they realize how much more sales they would get with impulse buyers who are looking for instant gratification and do not like paying for something then waiting weeks for something to be delivered??? 

I guess I was hoping that 7 would be a something more. :( Too many things to list which I had hopes Cubase 7 would deliver on. I actually may not upgrade this time around....unless they have some very tempting price for those of us who already paid to upgrade to 6.5....which already works very nice for me. I have to say that I'm a little disappointed this time. Maybe that explains why they didn't want to wait for a big NAMM announcement in January.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 13, 2012)

quantum7 @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> No MELODYNE ARA support, also it's almost 2013 and Cubase is still not downloadable??? LAME!!!! Don't they realize how much more sales they would get with impulse buyers who are looking for instant gratification and do not like paying for something then waiting weeks for something to be delivered???
> 
> I guess I was hoping that 7 would be a something more. :( Too many things to list which I had hopes Cubase 7 would deliver on. I actually may not upgrade this time around....unless they have some very tempting price for those of us who already paid to upgrade to 6.5....which already works very nice for me. I have to say that I'm a little disappointed this time. Maybe that explains why they didn't want to wait for a big NAMM announcement in January.



Variaudio is basically the same thing as Melodyne. I've used both and I have no complaints with Variaudio.


Actually, there will be downloadable versions.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Downloadable C7? That would be good news! I would highly disagree with VariAudio working as well as Melodyne. VariAudio has a limited pitch range and no DNA amongst other missing features which places it not even in the same league as Melodyne IMHO.


----------



## fish_hoof (Nov 13, 2012)

quantum7 @ 13th November 2012 said:


> No MELODYNE ARA support, also it's almost 2013 and Cubase is still not downloadable??? LAME!!!! Don't they realize how much more sales they would get with impulse buyers who are looking for instant gratification and do not like paying for something then waiting weeks for something to be delivered???
> 
> I guess I was hoping that 7 would be a something more. :( Too many things to list which I had hopes Cubase 7 would deliver on. I actually may not upgrade this time around....unless they have some very tempting price for those of us who already paid to upgrade to 6.5....which already works very nice for me. I have to say that I'm a little disappointed this time. Maybe that explains why they didn't want to wait for a big NAMM announcement in January.



Isn't DP 8 a ship only product? People don't seem to mind from my understanding in regards to digital performer. However I do see your point, but don't get too down on Steinberg when other big companies ship their DAW's too.


----------



## Hal (Nov 13, 2012)

got cubase 6 on october this upgrade will upgrade the instuments i dont have also in 6.5 thats interesting any talk about te upgrade price


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2012)

Diffusor @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> muziksculp @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> 
> 
> > dcoscina @ Tue Nov 13 said:
> ...



Yes, they stopped the OSX cycle for my Mac, and Yes, it's an INTEL 8 core (3.0 Ghz) 2006 model (first generation) . Apple can really get on my nerves with their studpid decisions. They are literally forcing me to buy a newer Mac Pro :roll: 

As I mentioned, I'm out of the Apple Loops as far as _Audio Production_ is concernded, I still use my 2006 Mac Pro for everything else. Although I'm planning to replace my Mac Pro next year, but not 100% sure it will be another Mac, since PCs are pretty powerful machines, and come at a reasonable price (high-end Server Class PCs can get pretty pricy though, depending on spec. details).


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2012)

I don´t know what I think yet...

Well, wait. I want the grace periode to start August, not oct. If I so did know that this was around the corner, I would have waited to buy the C6. 

Grace = August!!!!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 14, 2012)

Ganvai @ 12th November 2012 said:


> Mh, if it's really Cubase 7 I don't know if I would buy it. I'm still very happy with 6.0.7. I also didn't update to 6.5 cause I did not need it.
> 
> Also my system is now working very good... and we all remember "Never change a running system".
> 
> But I can't deny that this countdown is exciting my curiosity...



Forget what I say. I love the new features o=? 






:oops: But I feel bad that Steinberg got me in there update-trap


----------



## passenger57 (Nov 14, 2012)

My main gripe with Cubase is simple. For me, I must have ALL my automation data on the SAME track! The only option in Cubase is tons of drop down tracks. With my 300+ track template it would become a nightmare to look at visually when editing. Logic and PT give you the ability to do both. This is just my personal preference I know most people don't have a problem with it. Two years ago I purchased Cubase, did a score with it and this one issue slowed my productivity down to a crawl.
If the new Cubase address this I'll give it another look.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2012)

passenger57 @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> My main gripe with Cubase is simple. For me, I must have ALL my automation data on the SAME track! The only option in Cubase is tons of drop down tracks. With my 300+ track template it would become a nightmare to look at visually when editing. Logic and PT give you the ability to do both. This is just my personal preference I know most people don't have a problem with it. Two years ago I purchased Cubase, did a score with it and this one issue slowed my productivity down to a crawl.
> If the new Cubase address this I'll give it another look.


Just show the automation tracks that you want to see when you want to see them. Perhaps I don't understand your point? If you can explain more fully, I might be able to help.

D


----------



## Bunford (Nov 14, 2012)

Now lets look for the grace period!

I'm loving the look of the new mixer and it seems much more usable and quick once you save presets etc. Also, the chord track and composing helper look interesting and like they could be a useful tool to overcome writers block.

I bought 6.5 on 19 September, will I likely fall into the grace period? I'll be mightily peeved if not!


----------



## Resoded (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure about this one. Loudness metering is the only thing that really interests me. I'm also concerned if there will be bugs, 6.0.7 runs perfectly right now.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2012)

Wait a while and check the cubase forum- the screaming should be starting about now :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2012)

*Hermode Tuning*, what a great function!

Yeah, as I said before, there are more than 12 notes and this function will allow us to play them all. Very cool! o/~


----------



## mark812 (Nov 14, 2012)

Resoded @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Not sure about this one. Loudness metering is the only thing that really interests me. I'm also concerned if there will be bugs, 6.0.7 runs perfectly right now.



http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-ebuloudness/ 

€15, top-notch plugin.

Also, people seem to be very pissed by Steinberg grace period and upgrade policies (and fees)..


----------



## mark812 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bunford @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> I bought 6.5 on 19 September, will I likely fall into the grace period? I'll be mightily peeved if not!



Haha, so did I. No, grace period is not even close. :wink:


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2012)

Also very cool is the VST Connect SE.

Steinberg rocks!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

germancomponist @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Also very cool is the VST Connect SE.
> 
> Steinberg rocks!



I agree - it's been largely overlooked thus far too. If I understand correctly, it should be like Source Connect for Pro Tools - which is $650 for the basic version! If it's reliable, opens up all sorts of cost effective options for session musicians and singers.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 14, 2012)

I miss improvements with midi. Everything has to do with audio. Such a remote control editor would be swell, but it looks like it is only suitable for VST parameters. That is only one example, where midi has been forgotten again ...
I don't know about you guys, but I still work with my samples living on slave machine. i don't want to much latency, so the audio is being streamed with hardware channels (Madi) I would really like to get some clever way to remote control everything on those external machines ... maybe a job for VSL, well ...


----------



## Resoded (Nov 14, 2012)

mark812 @ 14th November 2012 said:


> Resoded @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about this one. Loudness metering is the only thing that really interests me. I'm also concerned if there will be bugs, 6.0.7 runs perfectly right now.
> ...



Awesome, thanks Mark!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> germancomponist @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Also very cool is the VST Connect SE.
> ...


The good thing about Source Connect is that you can run picture locally in sync when your session is being recorded elsewhere. This is sort of backwards from what Steinberg is offering, so I wonder how similar they are.

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Daryl @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > germancomponist @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> ...



It would be good to get more info on it - I assumed you could send video of whatever you want and in sync, but perhaps not?

For Nuendo remote ADR would mean this is important. I guess for most music purposes in Cubase, you don't need to work to frame accurate picture.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Daryl @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> ...


For me, the advantage of source Connect is that you don't have to send video at all, which I would assume means you can send higher quality audio with no dropouts. I would have thought that video was quite a big resource hog.

D


----------



## Bunford (Nov 14, 2012)

mark812 @ Wed 14 Nov said:


> Haha, so did I. No, grace period is not even close. :wink:



That's a sh!tter! Steinberg forum seems to be speculating the grace period is from around 25th October onwards, which seems so close!

Annoyingly, I'm a skint student too so if I'd have know I'd have held off for a month to get best use of my money and can't afford the upgrade. It's kind of put a bad taste in my mouth though, seeing as this was my first jump to Cubase from Ableton and as soon as I moved this along with Ableton Live 9 announcement!

I truly hope there is something Steinberg can do!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of promising features.
Looking forward to it.
Wonder if their VST Bridge is finally up to par?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 14, 2012)

Daryl @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> For me, the advantage of source Connect is that you don't have to send video at all, which I would assume means you can send higher quality audio with no dropouts. I would have thought that video was quite a big resource hog.
> 
> D



Oh yes, I'm being dense - yes, I see what you mean. I'm guessing you can't play locally, but who knows? We know nothing about the client end of it yet, come to think of it. Maybe it's a very stripped down Cubase without the ability to record.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bunford @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> That's a sh!tter! Steinberg forum seems to be speculating the grace period is from around 25th October onwards, which seems so close!



http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/gra ... _info.html


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2012)

Bunford @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> mark812 @ Wed 14 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, so did I. No, grace period is not even close. :wink:
> ...


I think the grace periods are already announced on SB Website, and I think it's 25th October for Cubase and 14th November for Nuendo.

However, you don't need the latest and greatest in order to do meaningful work. Just use the version you've got, if you can't afford the upgrade. As a student it's even less important to keep up with the upgrade cycle. You don't need it, so don't waste energy fretting. I'm using a 3+ year old version of Nuendo and O know many people who are still on Pro Tools 7, so if you didn't upgrade, you would be in good company.

D


----------



## mark812 (Nov 14, 2012)

And this video.. :lol:


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 14, 2012)

For those (yours truly included) who are always very concious and interested in the score/notation part of their workflow, and in view of the very recent announcement of Steinberger hiring the UK Sibelius team, some comments I found interesting:

To the question:
*"Are there any updates to the score editor?"*

This was the answer:
*"Helge: Yes, we also have a few enhancements in the Score department: New easy display settings and better antialiasing / score graphics as well as total integration with the global Chord track. However, the Score team focused on the Chord track, so Score did not get focus. However, it will in the future with our new notation development team in London!"*

Who knows, it may take up to v8 (two years) to see this come to fruition, but it's exciting to hear this as an integrated solution, and not as another independent product. Only time will tell though.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 14, 2012)

These changes look like the changes I've been waiting for to move from Logic to Cubase.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm. On Cubendo now. Most of my work is scoring - (no real post ADR, dub mixing, etc.) - wondering if going back to Cubase would be prudent - given C7? Anyone else on Cubendo thinking about this? Why?


----------



## Bunford (Nov 14, 2012)

What's the usual upgrade cost from the latest incarnation up to the new, so in this instance, from 6.5 to 7?

Is there an educational discount for upgrades too?


----------



## mark812 (Nov 14, 2012)

150 Euros. 

And..nope.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 14, 2012)

What would be a guess on Educational purchase of Cubase 7, no upgrade.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 14, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Hmmm. On Cubendo now. Most of my work is scoring - (no real post ADR, dub mixing, etc.) - wondering if going back to Cubase would be prudent - given C7? Anyone else on Cubendo thinking about this? Why?



I've been on both mostly due to the leapfrogging but with this release it looks like everything I need is now in Cubase. I might just switch solely to Cubase now as Nuendo basically got nothing but post related features and looks firmly going in that direction.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 14, 2012)

Diffusor @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. On Cubendo now. Most of my work is scoring - (no real post ADR, dub mixing, etc.) - wondering if going back to Cubase would be prudent - given C7? Anyone else on Cubendo thinking about this? Why?
> ...




My thoughts exactly. Now we do have NEK but wondering what would still be missing from C7?

Also wondering the $ to switch back (crossgrade).


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 14, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Diffusor @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> ...



THey don't really have a fair downgrade policy. Basically your best bet would be to sell Nuendo and buy Cubase and hopefully have some money left over. I luckily have both so maybe I will just sell Nuendo.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 14, 2012)

mark812 @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> And this video.. :lol:



Oh wow, it's just awful. :lol: 

That said, I'm still on C5.5, so it looks like it's finally time to pull the trigger on the 6.5 upgrade and get in on some grace period action. I can how users who are already on 6.5 might be lukewarm on the new version, but it looks like a pretty crazy upgrade from 5.5!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2012)

Today I had to load a project what I did in 2006, because for a new job my client wants many things what I did in 2006 for him. How cool, suddenly Cubase SX started.


----------



## MacQ (Nov 14, 2012)

mark812 @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> And this video.. :lol:




Okay ... what I want to know is ... who thought this was "natural"? Do my German friends here think this is anything but a total disaster? :lol: 

I have to wonder who makes these decisions: "Hey! Let's do a fake scripted artist-interview starring our well known pitch-man as though he's NOT directly involved with development!"

Terrible. Although a friend of mine thinks it's "so bad it's fucking brilliant"!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2012)

MacQ @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Okay ... what I want to know is ... who thought this was "natural"? Do my German friends here think this is anything but a total disaster? :lol:
> 
> I have to wonder who makes these decisions: "Hey! Let's do a fake scripted artist-interview starring our well known pitch-man as though he's NOT directly involved with development!"
> 
> Terrible. Although a friend of mine thinks it's "so bad it's [email protected]#king brilliant"!




I'm still trying to figure out whether or not the moments where the boom mic falls into frame are intentional or not :lol:

I love the quote about Cubase suggesting new chord progressions if you're stuck, "It really frees you up!" 

Don't know how to come up with your own chords? No problem, we've got that covered!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 14, 2012)

MikeH @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Don't know how to come up with your own chords? No problem, we've got that covered!



Audio industry marketing at it's best ! :shock:


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 14, 2012)

Never bothered with 6.5, but this is overall a worthwile and significant upgrade, I think. 


And my favorite quote on the Cubase 7 product page has to be:




> *Intelligent composing assistance*
> 
> ...Want to specify both the first and final chords but have _no clue_ how to get there? This, also, is possible in Cubase 7.



... _Cluebase_?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2012)

Cubase is moving in on Band in a Box territory! Next steps? Auto-Mix, Melody Assistant, Instant Inspiration, Perfect Beats, Dubstepper Autoload, Karaoke Auto-Tune Lyric Wizard.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 14, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Cubase is moving in on Band in a Box territory! Next steps? Auto-Mix, Melody Assistant, Instant Inspiration, Perfect Beats, Dubstepper Autoload, Karaoke Auto-Tune Lyric Wizard.



You mean it is moving to the needs for that "modern composers", who have 10 deadlines a day? o=<


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 14, 2012)

2,500 brillant loops - I thought he said 2,500 BILLION at first...


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 14, 2012)

MikeH @ Thu Nov 15 said:


>




"The more you use it you're like constantly discovering new stuff."

Sheer brilliance.


----------



## kdm (Nov 14, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Now we do have NEK but wondering what would still be missing from C7?
> 
> Also wondering the $ to switch back (crossgrade).



I sold Nuendo and moved to ProTools and Cubase for the same reasons. There is no crossgrade path however. Your only options are to sell or just keep Nuendo, and buy Cubase (or upgrade an old or additional Cubase license if you have one as I did).

The NEK is a strange concept that was conceived for a few post guys that didn't want music feature bogging down their post app, so Steinberg removed the shortcuts from the menu and sold a software switch to re-enable them in the form of the NEK. They've apparently simplified that so it's just an additional license key, no installer required (since it really only installed a patch anyway). 

Many if not all Nuendo features are in Cubase, btw - just turned off. I opened a Nuendo 5 project in Cubase 6.5 and my multiple marker tracks were there - just not editable (seem to recall seeing both of the video tracks as well, though Cubase only supports 1).

Steinberg really needs to add a crossgrade/upgrade/downgrade path; and to drop the NEK and just include those features as standard in Nuendo. There are a few useful features for composing in Nuendo, but they don't justify the $1800 price tag and $400/version upgrade costs.


----------



## Matt Baron (Nov 14, 2012)

SamGarnerStudios @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> What would be a guess on Educational purchase of Cubase 7, no upgrade.



I think around $300.


----------



## IFM (Nov 14, 2012)

mark812 @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Bunford @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought 6.5 on 19 September, will I likely fall into the grace period? I'll be mightily peeved if not!
> ...



I registered ming on the night of the 24th...how pissed am I! I've got a query to Steiny in hopes they make good on me missing it by a few hours...besides it would have been the 25th in Germany at that point! 

Chris


----------



## mark812 (Nov 15, 2012)

MacQ @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Okay ... what I want to know is ... who thought this was "natural"? Do my German friends here think this is anything but a total disaster? :lol:
> 
> I have to wonder who makes these decisions: "Hey! Let's do a fake scripted artist-interview starring our well known pitch-man as though he's NOT directly involved with development!"
> 
> Terrible. Although a friend of mine thinks it's "so bad it's fucking brilliant"!



They disabled that likes-dislikes meter under the video on youtube. :lol:


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 15, 2012)

My itchy trigger finger is starting to seriously consider making the jump to Cubase from Logic Pro at this point - If nothing else for the total lack of meaningful updates/support that other developers(like Steinberg) consistently seem to make habit. I have a lot invested in Logic and am very comfortable with it - but I envision my workflow in Cubase(specifically MIDI production) and feel that life would be so much easier at this point...



Ryan :D


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 15, 2012)

prscully20 @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> My itchy trigger finger is starting to seriously consider making the jump to Cubase from Logic Pro at this point



I've also considered, and decided to make the jump....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 15, 2012)

kdm @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts exactly. Now we do have NEK but wondering what would still be missing from C7?
> ...




The more I think of this - short of selling Nuendo - is I'll stick with Nuendo + NEK. Seems it will have everything that is new and of value. I have liked the stability of Nuendo (seems to me they 'wait' and only release Nuendo when things are the most stable - not always perfect but I remember my Cubase days being a little more problematic in this regard. Stability far outweighs features in my day to day work.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 15, 2012)

Rob Elliott @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> The more I think of this - short of selling Nuendo - is I'll stick with Nuendo + NEK. Seems it will have everything that is new and of value. I have liked the stability of Nuendo (seems to me they 'wait' and only release Nuendo when things are the most stable - not always perfect but I remember my Cubase days being a little more problematic in this regard. Stability far outweighs features in my day to day work.


Funnily enough that's exactly the view of most Nuendo users. Let the Cubase users find any bugs that have slipped though Beta and it will save a lot of hassle. :wink: 

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2012)

jamwerks @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> prscully20 @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > My itchy trigger finger is starting to seriously consider making the jump to Cubase from Logic Pro at this point
> ...



Oddly, I've read several irate Logic owners saying they want to jump to Cubase. The virtual grass is greener, and all that...


----------



## Daryl (Nov 15, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > prscully20 @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> ...


There are two parts to that equation, but people often only really consider one of them; "What can Brand X do, that my current brand can't?" What they often forget is "What can my current brand do that Brand X can't?" Cubase has quite a few more features than Logic, and generally fewer pitfalls, but there are a few features that only Logic has, so it is a good idea to spend a bit of time with the demo before making a costly change.

D


----------



## synthetic (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone think the Cubase 7 mixer UI is an improvement? Much more difficult to see what's going on. Lot of wasted space. All the knobs look the same. Tiny markers on the knobs. All the processors look the same. I hope this is beta or there's a way to switch back to the old UI.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 15, 2012)

synthetic @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Does anyone think the Cubase 7 mixer UI is an improvement? Much more difficult to see what's going on. Lot of wasted space. All the knobs look the same. Tiny markers on the knobs. All the processors look the same. I hope this is beta or there's a way to switch back to the old UI.



I did some inquiring on the Steinberg forum. Same crappy Cubase plugins in the mixer as before. Which to me, makes the whole idea of upgrading a lot less appealing. We'll see how it shakes out, but it seems to me that though this is a serious cosmetic make over there's nothing much improved in the actual sound quality.

The new ASIO 2.0 looks promising though. If it improves ASIO efficiency then that alone might be worth the upgrade.

And apparently there are different mixer views. Though it remains to be seen exactly what you'll be able to change the mixer to.

I might have to take a bit of a wait and see on this one. 6.5 is working so well that I'd hate to upgrade into something that isn't as stable.

I had high hopes for the mixer but right now it just looks like a repackage rather than an honest update.

The chord thingy is of course useless for a guys like us.

The new Vari audio, I'm not sure what's that new about it. Can you alter chords like in melodyne?

Seems to me like this update is setting the stage for something bigger, but that it's not quite fully there yet.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2012)

I would suggest: Let us wait and see.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 15, 2012)

synthetic @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Does anyone think the Cubase 7 mixer UI is an improvement?



Nope. It looks like they fired their graphic designer, amateurish and impractical. The only good thing about it is that it can be full screen.

Also, that chord assistant "band in a box" thing is probably more appropriate for Sequel, not for Cubase.

All in all, I'll probably pass. I'm going to try the demo when it's available, but from what I see now.. I'm staying with 6.5.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> Also, that chord assistant "band in a box" thing is probably more appropriate for Sequel, not for Cubase.



I think this is for the so called "modern composers" who need time savers because they have 10 deadlines a day..... . 

Oh, pleasa, no new discussion about this...! o/~


----------



## mark812 (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't have anything against it per se, I just think that it would be more adequate for Sequel (I believe that many professional users will agree)..while they could've added some more important features..


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 15, 2012)

Even if you don't use the "modern composer" features, the chord track seemingly could be useful for "seeing" (harmonically) your piece from the main window.


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 15, 2012)

As for seeing "stuff" you want to mark up in the piece/timeline, don't you use the arranger track for that? That's what I do, and it's almost free text, whereas this chord track seems to be limited to just, well, chords. I truly have no need to visualize mere chord progressions...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep - staying put with Cubendo's life cycle.



From SB post

*
by Fredo » 14 Nov 2012 16:09
Yes, all C7 features are also in N6+NEK.

Fredo*_



http://www.steinberg.net/forum/viewtopi ... 77&t=28357

_


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2012)

I've read a lot of vitriolic posts here and elsewhere about the new mixer being awful. Now I haven't looked into it too deeply so I reserve the right to change my mind, but it looks like a significant improvement to me. I think what we're seeing is the fire and fury from those who have adapted to Cubase's arcane mixer and have forgotten how unfriendly and illogical it really is.

To access inserts, sends etc you need to press an obscure hyrogliphic. The display then massively increases or decreases in size by extreme amounts. The window sets are a good idea, but they're really clunky in use and a major pain to set up. Sure it looks perferctly fine aesthetically, but I've always found it a fiddly, cumbersome beast.

Step forward Cubase 7. If I understand correctly, is starts (or can start) with a collapsed mixer with horizontal dividers for EQ, dynamics etc. If you want to see them, click them, and the mixer expands a little. That is far, far more intuitive and quick to work with. It could potentially make better use of real estate. I'm keen to see how the scalable feature works in practice too. The display options of hiding / showing tracks and searching look very promising indeed.

I'd guess there will be many display options and customisations too.

The pro-channel kind of stuff I'm take it or leave it about - that's kinda froth. But I think there are real workflow improvements here, at least potentially.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 15, 2012)

Compare the old screenshot to the old one, can you tell which channels are sending to Aux 1? On the old UI there was a big green line. On this one you have to look closely at the knobs. 

Abelton and U-He use a knob metaphor too, but the marker is a line from 8:00 to wherever the setting is. Not a thin line. 

I agree on the old hieroglyphics, I always got inserts and sends confused. But I don't see the need to ape a physical console design when they already had something better. But I'm not a fan of skeumorphic designs in general these days. 

I'm trying to reserve judgement until I use it, but my first impression is that the UI doesn't communicate as well as the old one. Which is what a UI is supposed to do.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 15, 2012)

Good post on the Cubase forum by Jan Peters of Steinberg:



> The Cubase 7 Mixer is better and can do way more. Looking good is not the only thing the mixer can do. It could make your productions sound better too.
> 
> You can do so much with the mixer and what has been done under the hood. You have more control and insight on signalflow in Cubase 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 16, 2012)

Great info here !

Just to add that I've read somewhere that VCA tracks in Cubase7/Nuendo 6 now work just like in PT.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 16, 2012)

jamwerks @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Great info here !
> 
> Just to add that I've read somewhere that VCA tracks in Cubase7/Nuendo 6 now work just like in PT.



Yes, AFAIK you can link any parameter or combination temporarily or permanently. Sounds good to me.

The more I look at it, the more I think it's going to be a VAST improvement. I sorta take the point about looking quickly at what sends are going to aux1 - currently it's clear as day, no doubt about that. But looking at the graphic shots, it's not exactly difficult - the graphics look pretty clear to me. And it looks like they've implemented an idea I had a while ago - the ability to display only tracks that are actually being used. Often I'm only using a dozen tracks in a template with 300 - that would be good. However, I suspect this might be of limited use... I can't believe it will know which outputs are really in use for my multitimbral VIs / VE Pro etc, which is a shame. What would be so cool its scifi is a mode where you reduce the mixer to nothing, then as you play it adds the audio tracks as it discovers any mod on them, which of course it would then keep displayed. A bit like purging samples - you could purge which tracks are displayed.

I don't know if this is a good idea or not, but you could emulate digital desks by having fader flip. It defaults to normal volume faders, but you could have a mode that changes it to, say, Aux 1. This can be really useful for setting up cue mixes etc. the problem can be that you forget what mode you're in and start mixing on an aux - maybe a colour change would help there.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 16, 2012)

jamwerks @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> Great info here !
> 
> Just to add that I've read somewhere that VCA tracks in Cubase7/Nuendo 6 now work just like in PT.


Are there VCA tracks?

D


----------



## adg21 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great stuff. I wonder whether 'on top' windows still disappear when you click off Cubase (windows) - hope they fixed that. Looking forward to the mixer, the search will be great for big track counts and I look forward to seeing an ipad app to control the channel strip. I also wonder how much they changed the inspector, I use that even more than the mixer these days to add inserts / sends...


----------



## dedersen (Nov 16, 2012)

germancomponist @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> mark812 @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, that chord assistant "band in a box" thing is probably more appropriate for Sequel, not for Cubase.
> ...


Then stop mentioning it in every damn thread you participate in. Twice even, in this one. It's starting to get aggravating, honestly, the way you seem to have such a strong desire to indirectly mock a large group of composers.

As for Cubase 7. Meh. Not looking that interesting yet, to be honest. The new mixer GUI seems to be a huge step backwards. I have never understood this desire to so directly mimick hardware knobs on a computer screen. I think Ableton got it right with their knobs, which may sorta mimich hardware, but taking advantage of the fact that you can make the state of them SO much more readable on a monitor.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 19, 2012)

Differences between 6.5 and 7 here.

Still no bounce in place, mixer tracks reordering, mixer undo etc.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you mark.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 19, 2012)

dedersen @ Fri Nov 16 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > mark812 @ Thu Nov 15 said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 19, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu Nov 15 said:


> All in all, I'll probably pass. I'm going to try the demo when it's available, but from what I see now.. I'm staying with 6.5.



Same here, I guess I'll see how Cubase 8 turns out in a couple of years.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 19, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Differences between 6.5 and 7 here.
> 
> Still no bounce in place, mixer tracks reordering, mixer undo etc.



*NO MIXER UNDO!!!!*

Unless it is an option you can toggle on/off.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 19, 2012)

No Bounce in place is a huge bummer. That mix console really is an eyesore to me - if you can turn that gradient off it might be better, but I agree with the comments that making these "real" knobs was both a practical and an aesthetic misstep.

I'm waiting to see what Logic X has to offer, and then I'll decide.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I missing something?

Arn't I am able to do this bouncing thing without bounce in place? I mean, I did it for years without that function....?!


----------



## mark812 (Nov 19, 2012)

germancomponist @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> Arn't I am able to do this bouncing thing without bounce in place? I mean, I did it for years without that function....?!



Quote from Steinberg forum:



> An example :
> loading kontakt, with a big string lib, lets say cinematic strings 2 : violins, violins 2, viola, cello, bass : hit on ram, 2.15 gig. Hit on cpu when playing a full song: depends, but hard.
> Studio one lets you transform an instrument track in an audio track, with unloading the instrument, but keeping the midi data, so that you can revert and modify anything you want. Once done, hit on ram : 0, hit on cpu : 0. Done in one click. Once created, you can add efx to the audio file, and also freeze that audio file. And go back, if you need it.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 19, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing something?
> ...



Sure, without that function I have to do more than one click. But.....?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2012)

Watch this videos: http://www.dv247.com/news/7%20Features% ... eos/133339


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks really great, but I do hope that chord feature is better than the demos!

Virtual Guitar is a lot better than that.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 4, 2012)

For those who are upgrading to C7:

https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/knowledgebase_new/show_details/kb_show/cubase-7-known-issues/kb_back/2020.html (https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/kn ... /2020.html)

https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/knowledgebase_new/show_details/kb_show/cubase-7-known-issues-with-steinberg-hardware/kb_back/2020.html (https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/kn ... /2020.html)


----------



## Resoded (Dec 4, 2012)

I wonder if the improved ASIO thing is good for people like us with large templates with VIs?


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2012)

Resoded @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> I wonder if the improved ASIO thing is good for people like us with large templates with VIs?


Of no use whatsoever.

D


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 4, 2012)

> Plug-ins using iLok v1 keys
> Plug-ins using iLok v1 keys are not fully compatible with Cubase 7. Please update to iLok keys to v2.



What a bummer! 

Steinberg really expects me to buy a new dongle, just because they missed to make the older one compatible? If they don't fix this, I certainly won't upgrade ...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 4, 2012)

FriFlo @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> > Plug-ins using iLok v1 keys
> > Plug-ins using iLok v1 keys are not fully compatible with Cubase 7. Please update to iLok keys to v2.
> 
> 
> ...



A plus 1 for now. Can't be bothered with the faff of "upgrading" my iLok, plus it's always wise to wait for at least a first maintenance release. Hopefully they will get enough stick to make iLok v1 work - that's pretty shoddy of them, have to say.

EDIT - anyone affected by this and pissed off, +1 to this thread on the Steinberg forum: https://www.steinberg.net/forum/viewtop ... 75&t=29270


----------



## José Herring (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll be on 6.5 for a while longer yet.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2012)

My iLoks are already iLok 2, so I don't really care. I don't expect a developer to support old cr*p for ever. However, I would be interested to know why iLok 1 is not supported/doesn't work.

D


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 4, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> EDIT - anyone affected by this and pissed off, +1 to this thread on the Steinberg forum: https://www.steinberg.net/forum/viewtop ... 75&t=29270



*Hey, developer x y z:

Your new sample library is not compatible with my old Kontakt Sampler 4. You gotta address this ASAP.*

Huh...... . o/~


----------



## Resoded (Dec 4, 2012)

Daryl @ 4th December 2012 said:


> Resoded @ Tue Dec 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the improved ASIO thing is good for people like us with large templates with VIs?
> ...



Ah, well then I'll just keep using Cubase 6. Maybe Cubase 8 will have something worth upgrading to.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think that there is any problem in requiring modern systems for new programs. What I do think is that Steinberg should have announced the incompatibilities much earlier. Having said that, it is a fuss about very little, IMO.

As far as plugins are concerned, if a plugin developer hasn't managed to update their plugs in 6 years, I wouldn't hold out much hope for the future of that plug. Compare that with people hoping to upgrade to Pro Tools 11.They will need to replace *all *their plugs. That is a big deal.

D


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 4, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> I don't think that there is any problem in requiring modern systems for new programs. What I do think is that Steinberg should have announced the incompatibilities much earlier. Having said that, it is a fuss about very little, IMO.
> 
> As far as plugins are concerned, if a plugin developer hasn't managed to update their plugs in 6 years, I wouldn't hold out much hope for the future of that plug. Compare that with people hoping to upgrade to Pro Tools 11.They will need to replace *all *their plugs. That is a big deal.
> 
> D



+1! o=<


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 4, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> My iLoks are already iLok 2, so I don't really care. I don't expect a developer to support old cr*p for ever. However, I would be interested to know why iLok 1 is not supported/doesn't work.
> 
> D



+1

So far, I don't see much about 7 that is compelling enough to have to upgrade from Snow Leopard either. I skipped SX 1, 2 and 4, never missed 'em.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm definitely staying on Cubase 6.5. I'm hoping that v8 will bring some improvements, if not..it will be very interesting to see what Studio One Pro v3 will bring. They just released 2.5 (free of charge) which looks great, so I'll keep my eye on it. I'm getting it as soon its MIDI and video features become more advanced.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 4, 2012)

germancomponist @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Dec 04 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT - anyone affected by this and pissed off, +1 to this thread on the Steinberg forum: https://www.steinberg.net/forum/viewtop ... 75&t=29270
> ...



What are you trying to say? Kontakt libraries all come with a free player anyway. How is this equivalent?


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 4, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Dec 04 said:
> 
> 
> > noiseboyuk @ Tue Dec 04 said:
> ...



Oh no, what I am saying is that new things often need the newest techniques. There must be a reason for the production of the new security key, yes, no? Which door locks are installed in your home? 

o-[][]-o


----------



## JBZeon (Dec 4, 2012)

Resoded @ Tue Dec 04 said:


> I wonder if the improved ASIO thing is good for people like us with large templates with VIs?



according to steinberg:

ASIO-Guard cannot be used for:
real time dependent signals
VST Instruments with more than one MIDI input
VST Instruments using disk streaming
VST Instruments using specific controllers (z.B. Maschine von Native Instruments)
VST editors/plug-ins used to control external sound modules and effects
External FX and instruments
Plug-ins using the VST Bridge

https://www.steinberg.net/en/suppor...ow/details-on-asio-guard-in-cubase-and-nuendo


----------



## Tatu (Dec 26, 2012)

germancomponist @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> *Hermode Tuning*, what a great function!
> 
> Yeah, as I said before, there are more than 12 notes and this function will allow us to play them all. Very cool! o/~



I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but... Logic Pro has had this function at least since version 9. I just found it accidentally :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGNEeGxgXaU


----------

